# greetings from Kenya



## Ernest (Nov 16, 2016)

i am privileged to be on this chat group


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello Ernest- every continent seems to have representatives here. Probably excluding Antarctica although perhaps someone among the scientists or military might be a member. Probably left the bees home though.
Bill


----------



## Ernest (Nov 16, 2016)

whiskers said:


> Hello Ernest- every continent seems to have representatives here. Probably excluding Antarctica although perhaps someone among the scientists or military might be a member. Probably left the bees home though.
> Bill


good to here Kenya is now on


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ernest!


----------

